# Got the Grant Letter !!



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey Guyz,I opened my mail box today morning and guess what 
I received the grant letter from my CO.:clap2:

It took exactly 3 months and 20 days to get the grant letter.
Really.. this forum and the members have been a great help. 

From skill assessment to PCC docs whenever I had doubts , I got help from this forum and members.

I would like to thanks moderators., Anj, Dolly.. and everyone who are contributing to this forum.
I wish all the best to everyone who are still waiting for their grants.

I have one more doubt. What all documents do I need for the stamping . is it just the grant letter and application form or anything else as well is needed.?
Thanks

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Acs applied - 3 june 2009
ACS positive result 23 july 2009
IELTS result 21 november 2009_
_Online VE 175 Application
Applied on - 26 november 2009
Application being processed further - 29 January 2010
CO assigned ( medicals PCC requested) - 9 Feb 2010
Medicals sent 22 feb 2010
PCC sent 03 march 2010_
_VISA GRANTED - 17 MARCH 2010._


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations Adit!! Keep going!!



Adit said:


> Hey Guyz,I opened my mail box today morning and guess what
> I received the grant letter from my CO.:clap2:
> 
> It took exactly 3 months and 20 days to get the grant letter.
> ...


----------



## reddy.n (Jul 24, 2009)

Adit said:


> I have one more doubt. What all documents do I need for the stamping . is it just the grant letter and application form or anything else as well is needed.?


Congratulations!

I went to VFS Office in Bangalore (Australia Visa), gave them 2 passports + grant letter copy + Rs 206 service fee per passport. That's it.

And, I got my stamped passports through courier on 3rd day


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Heartiest Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Adit said:


> Hey Guyz,I opened my mail box today morning and guess what
> I received the grant letter from my CO.:clap2:
> 
> It took exactly 3 months and 20 days to get the grant letter.
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations..


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks all..
Thanks reddy.n, I will be going vfs delhi office tomorrow for the stamping .


----------



## DXBUAE (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations..


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations Adit  

All the best!!!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congratulations Adit


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Adit,

DId you get any reply from DIAC like below when you submit the final document along with PCC certificate...

------------------
CONFIRMATION OF DOCUMENT RECEIPT
The documents attached in your email have been successfully received.
These will shortly be forwarded to your case officer. Please do not mail originals or copies of the same documentation unless you have been specifically asked to do so.
-------------------------



erviren said:


> Congratulations Adit
> 
> All the best!!!


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations Adit..:clap2::clap2:
Your application process was definitely processed in lightening speed. Pray for us also.. 

Congrats Man.. and good luck.


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

erviren said:


> Hey Adit,
> 
> DId you get any reply from DIAC like below when you submit the final document along with PCC certificate...
> 
> ...


 Yes erviren , I got exactly the same message from my CO when I submitted my PCC.


----------



## Adit (Jul 25, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Congratulations Adit..:clap2::clap2:
> Your application process was definitely processed in lightening speed. Pray for us also..
> 
> Congrats Man.. and good luck.


Hey Mr. India , I can see your medicals were reffered yesterday , which means most probably you will get your grant letter in 2 -3 weeks time .

Good Luck!!


----------



## chand (Dec 27, 2009)

Adit said:


> Hey Mr. India , I can see your medicals were reffered yesterday , which means most probably you will get your grant letter in 2 -3 weeks time .
> 
> Good Luck!!


Congratulations


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Adit said:


> Hey Mr. India , I can see your medicals were reffered yesterday , which means most probably you will get your grant letter in 2 -3 weeks time .
> 
> Good Luck!!


Thanks Adit.. I am keeping my fingers crossed..What are your plans post grant? When and where are you planning to moove.

Keep writing


----------



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

Hearty congratulations.


----------



## mrspar (Jan 19, 2013)

Wonder how things worked out since your letter arrived. An exciting time!


----------

